# good experience chartering in Ionian



## ianrussell (Sep 5, 2005)

Have just become from excellent two week charter with Nisos on Levkas. Had Bavaria 44 3 cab Gabriella for one week, then 4 cab version Cloud Nine. Both boats immaculately presented, very clean. All staff english, nothing too much trouble. Would recommend Nisos as good outfit. Previously have charterd with Sunsail, Moorings and others in Ionian and Balearics.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That''s interesting...I''ve been with them once and never again! The yacht needed some serious cleaning and simple repairs to obvious quarters - a crack for example in the forepeak hatch which leaked onto the bed all week!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We also have had very good experiences with Nisos. Been chartering with them for 3 years now and all good.

What boat were you on Rich?


----------



## jgj (May 14, 2006)

I just booked one of Nisos' older boats (Dufour 36) for a week in August. So far they have been nothing but helpful to deal with but I guess there's no knowing until you're there. In my experience the key thing is how well they fix the inevitable issues/problems that always arise when you combine boats with water, and how helpful/amiable their attitude is even after a long hot summer dealing with annoying customers !


----------

